# NYC-Hairless boy needs a home



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: NYC
Contact: [email protected]










Hi:
I need to find a new home for Jasper, a one year old hairless boy. He came from a hoarder situation and was never socialized properly. He doesn't like other male rats and is bitey. He needs someone who has time to socialize him. He's very smart and will come when called and go to where you ask him to when you tap the area. However, I don't have the time to work with him and I've been bitten a few times so I'm a little scared to pick him up, which he needs.

He comes with his cage/igloo/toys/dishes.

Thanks,
Dina
posted for Dina by Raquel
*Contact: [email protected]*


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

Crud I live in VT too. I'm really good with nippy rats. Poppy was a biter and never bit me.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

A neuter would probably improve the biting and his attitude toward males a ton.


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

Korra I was thinking that too. The moment a person yanks back as well and shows submission they give them dominance I believe. I wish I could drive there right now. Only a few hours.


----------

